# Why do we assume God?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Nov 24, 2011)

Do we assume God, and with Him the Bible, because that is how we can make [most] sense of everything?


----------



## rookie (Nov 24, 2011)

Assume? No on my part, I believe it to be fact. First of all, because I am a Christian. Second of all, because other evidence for the reason for our existence just doesn't hold water.

And, our Bible now, we see it as a bible, years ago, the books were historical writings, and still are. 

I hope I was on topic....


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 24, 2011)

All men have to presuppose God and live by faith, otherwise all would be meaningless, and they'd have to jump off a bridge.

See how a man like Hume couldn't live his sceptical philosophy, but had to retreat from it back into the real world.

E.g. atheists can't engage in the task of disproving God without using the laws of logic, which laws could not be without God.

Even unbelievers have to presuppose the God of the Bible that is revealed to them in the creation - even if they've never heard of the Bible - in order to make sense of the world.

A world without a Mind is mindless.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 24, 2011)

Man, qua Man, knows that God *is* intuitively. It is apriori knowledge. Being the image of God it could not be otherwise. The remotest heathen "knows God"



> 18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who suppress the truth in unrighteousness,
> 19 because what may be known of God is manifest in them, for God has shown it to them.
> 20 For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead, so that they are without excuse,
> 21 because, although they knew God, they did not glorify Him as God, nor were thankful, but became futile in their thoughts, and their foolish hearts were darkened.
> (Rom 1:18-21 NKJ)


----------



## hermanchauw (Dec 7, 2011)

Because God presuppose God:

Genesis 1:1

In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't assume God. I know God. The testimony of natural revelation, with the addition of the testimony of Scripture and Spirit, gives me knowledge. See Psalm 19.


----------



## John Bunyan (Dec 7, 2011)

May I quote a really long text by William Lane Craig explaining why God is necessary and why to think that He indeed exists?


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 7, 2011)

"Assume" is generally used to mean a point that will be used to further an argument without proof. It is appropriately used in the context of this thread.

If you don't assume God is, then you would have to allow for the possibility that God is not. The latter, from a presuppositional perspective, is a nonsense statement.


----------



## Philip (Dec 7, 2011)

I assume that God exists in the way that I assume that anyone else I happen to meet exists---because He's there and I know Him.


----------

